# Interested in a NISMO exhaust?



## jtesensky (Jun 17, 2003)

I have a dealer that will give me a great discount on the NISMO 350z cat back exhaust. The only problem is I need at least 5 buyers out there that are interested. If anyone is let me know, if I do get 5 buyers the cost will be $950.00 including freight (no tax) not bad since the system is $1,100.00 list (before freight or tax).
-Joe


----------

